# Ring Bologna



## smokininiowa (Feb 21, 2010)

Made some cheesy ring bologna yesterday, trying to up load some pictures (not sure if they are attached). It turned out great but didn't get pictures of it smoking or finished. Kind of a lame post! Sorry. On the brighter side of things we are finally getting snow down here! UUUHHHGGG!!!!!


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 21, 2010)

This is one of the things on my to do list.   what recipe did you use?


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 21, 2010)

Let's get this started with "what is cheesy ring bologna?".

It looks like you have it in sausage sized casings, but is that just because of the pic? In that size I see it as a snack size on crackers, but dang, just the thought of it is making me want to try it now.

What size/type of casings did you use? How long did you smoke it and what temp? 

Do you have a recipe for it you would like to share?


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 21, 2010)

Now it sounds really good but I have a bunch of questions. I will start with whats i the spice mixture I see you pouring into the meat??? Then what is the meat combonation??? next is how long did you smoke them for and is it like regular sausage and start really low and work your way up to the bolonga at about 156° or so?? The creation of the bolonga looks great so far.


----------



## bassman (Feb 21, 2010)

For those who don't know about ring bologna, this is one fine company out of Michigan.  I was raised on their ring and pickled bologna.  BTW, that some good looking bologna you've made, Smokininiowa!



 Item:Ring Bologna Description:Select cuts of beef and pork  are blended with spices and then stuffed into a natural casing, smoked  over hardwoods for a truly wonderful Koegel taste. Ingredients:Beef, Pork, Water, Nonfat Dry  Milk, Salt Spices, Sugar, Paprika, Sodium Erythorbate, Spice  Extractives, Garlic Powder, Sodium Nitrite.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 21, 2010)

The casings do look large, they are 2 pound casings I get from Curley's.

18 Pounds of deer and 7 pounds of pork. 

After they are smoked they shrink down some. I used Curley's ring bologna seasoning in these. I do have another recipe I use too.

I add about 5 T. of ground mustard and 5 T. of cracked black pepper. I cubed up a pound medium cheddar cheese and a one pound block of jalapeno pepper cheese. 

Smoked it with apple wood and plum wood. Smoked it until internal temperature is 160 degrees, I cook it to 160 as I have had uncooked meat in the bend at 155 degrees in the past. 

Hope this clears up a few questions, sorry I didn't go into more detail but I thought the whole post was silly.


----------



## bassman (Feb 21, 2010)

Really, there's nothing silly about making bologna!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I actually want to try it myself.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 22, 2010)

mballi, 
I do smoke it slow. I run the smoker between 130 to 150 for the drying period, then get the smoker up to 190 to 200 until i get my internal temperature. Give it a cold water bath for about 5 minutes and try and seal it up before the family eats it all.


----------



## c crane (Feb 22, 2010)

A trick i learned from a local butcher to save alot of time---smoke for just a short time for flavor and color, then put in a hot water bath--just below boiling--until they  reach temp, then cool in an ice bath---it only takes 10-15 min for them to finish cooking and i find this saves alot of time.  I also had problems getting bologna to smokey when using only the smoker.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 22, 2010)

Baloney looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, and such an appropriate jacket for baloney...


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 22, 2010)

That looks GREAT for a Cheifs fan
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, LOVE the cheese in Bolagna and sausage.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 23, 2010)

The Chiefs shirt is not on me!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!! That's a newbie smoker in trainer!!! I'll tell him no more Chiefs attire while posing for pictures!!!


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 23, 2010)

looks good. Can you stuff this into a 35-38mm hog casing?

there's a recipe for this in Ryteks book...was just looking at it awhile ago.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 23, 2010)

Buffalosmoke,
You can and I have. But to make the bend if so inclined don't stuff them too full or you may have some blow outs!! The recipe you are talking about is good also, use the basics and add seasoning you like and make it your own, I have added jalapenos, cheese, black pepper, I have made some very, very spicy bologna that you have to have a drink of beer after you eat a slice!!! Good stuff!!!!


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Iowa.....I have some hi-temp cheese too. Might have to make some of this soon. And having to drink a beer after a slice can't be all that bad can it?


----------



## point blank (Feb 23, 2010)

Not gonna high jack your thread, but I use the same recipe and here are some finished ring bologna pictures. I am sure yours turned out very similar.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 23, 2010)

Point Blank, that is the stuff huh? DELICIOUS!!!! You did a fine job!!!!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 23, 2010)

I need ta hang out with you guys, I can eat it while you make it,WINNING COMBINATION


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 23, 2010)

No problem Buzz! We usually turn it into a smoking/ eating/have some beers day anyhow!! LOL!


----------



## point blank (Feb 24, 2010)

the word "bologna" kind of turns some people off but trust me, it is delicious.  The kids and I just had some cooked up for supper.  It is also great warmd on the grill or stove, cold, plain, or on crackers.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 21, 2010)

Made some cheesy ring bologna yesterday, trying to up load some pictures (not sure if they are attached). It turned out great but didn't get pictures of it smoking or finished. Kind of a lame post! Sorry. On the brighter side of things we are finally getting snow down here! UUUHHHGGG!!!!!


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 21, 2010)

This is one of the things on my to do list.   what recipe did you use?


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 21, 2010)

Let's get this started with "what is cheesy ring bologna?".

It looks like you have it in sausage sized casings, but is that just because of the pic? In that size I see it as a snack size on crackers, but dang, just the thought of it is making me want to try it now.

What size/type of casings did you use? How long did you smoke it and what temp? 

Do you have a recipe for it you would like to share?


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 21, 2010)

Now it sounds really good but I have a bunch of questions. I will start with whats i the spice mixture I see you pouring into the meat??? Then what is the meat combonation??? next is how long did you smoke them for and is it like regular sausage and start really low and work your way up to the bolonga at about 156° or so?? The creation of the bolonga looks great so far.


----------



## bassman (Feb 21, 2010)

For those who don't know about ring bologna, this is one fine company out of Michigan.  I was raised on their ring and pickled bologna.  BTW, that some good looking bologna you've made, Smokininiowa!



 Item:Ring Bologna Description:Select cuts of beef and pork  are blended with spices and then stuffed into a natural casing, smoked  over hardwoods for a truly wonderful Koegel taste. Ingredients:Beef, Pork, Water, Nonfat Dry  Milk, Salt Spices, Sugar, Paprika, Sodium Erythorbate, Spice  Extractives, Garlic Powder, Sodium Nitrite.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 21, 2010)

The casings do look large, they are 2 pound casings I get from Curley's.

18 Pounds of deer and 7 pounds of pork. 

After they are smoked they shrink down some. I used Curley's ring bologna seasoning in these. I do have another recipe I use too.

I add about 5 T. of ground mustard and 5 T. of cracked black pepper. I cubed up a pound medium cheddar cheese and a one pound block of jalapeno pepper cheese. 

Smoked it with apple wood and plum wood. Smoked it until internal temperature is 160 degrees, I cook it to 160 as I have had uncooked meat in the bend at 155 degrees in the past. 

Hope this clears up a few questions, sorry I didn't go into more detail but I thought the whole post was silly.


----------



## bassman (Feb 21, 2010)

Really, there's nothing silly about making bologna!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I actually want to try it myself.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 22, 2010)

mballi, 
I do smoke it slow. I run the smoker between 130 to 150 for the drying period, then get the smoker up to 190 to 200 until i get my internal temperature. Give it a cold water bath for about 5 minutes and try and seal it up before the family eats it all.


----------



## c crane (Feb 22, 2010)

A trick i learned from a local butcher to save alot of time---smoke for just a short time for flavor and color, then put in a hot water bath--just below boiling--until they  reach temp, then cool in an ice bath---it only takes 10-15 min for them to finish cooking and i find this saves alot of time.  I also had problems getting bologna to smokey when using only the smoker.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 22, 2010)

Baloney looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, and such an appropriate jacket for baloney...


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 22, 2010)

That looks GREAT for a Cheifs fan
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, LOVE the cheese in Bolagna and sausage.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 23, 2010)

The Chiefs shirt is not on me!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!! That's a newbie smoker in trainer!!! I'll tell him no more Chiefs attire while posing for pictures!!!


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 23, 2010)

looks good. Can you stuff this into a 35-38mm hog casing?

there's a recipe for this in Ryteks book...was just looking at it awhile ago.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 23, 2010)

Buffalosmoke,
You can and I have. But to make the bend if so inclined don't stuff them too full or you may have some blow outs!! The recipe you are talking about is good also, use the basics and add seasoning you like and make it your own, I have added jalapenos, cheese, black pepper, I have made some very, very spicy bologna that you have to have a drink of beer after you eat a slice!!! Good stuff!!!!


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Iowa.....I have some hi-temp cheese too. Might have to make some of this soon. And having to drink a beer after a slice can't be all that bad can it?


----------



## point blank (Feb 23, 2010)

Not gonna high jack your thread, but I use the same recipe and here are some finished ring bologna pictures. I am sure yours turned out very similar.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 23, 2010)

Point Blank, that is the stuff huh? DELICIOUS!!!! You did a fine job!!!!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 23, 2010)

I need ta hang out with you guys, I can eat it while you make it,WINNING COMBINATION


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 23, 2010)

No problem Buzz! We usually turn it into a smoking/ eating/have some beers day anyhow!! LOL!


----------



## point blank (Feb 24, 2010)

the word "bologna" kind of turns some people off but trust me, it is delicious.  The kids and I just had some cooked up for supper.  It is also great warmd on the grill or stove, cold, plain, or on crackers.


----------

